# Local Hd Markets?



## danstah (Dec 31, 2005)

Is the pic on my next post an indication of what markets will be getting hd locals this year??


----------



## danstah (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Yes.
"Markets and networks subject to availability, and may change."

JL


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

To me, "HD Locals" should include a lot more than ABC, CBS, NBC, and Fox. In my market, there are four other stations that have HD programming (and that will be five other stations latter this year). PBS is doing quite a bit of GOOD programming in HD (unlike the "regular" networks who have quite a bit of crap in HD) and to have it NOT included is a real minus IMHO.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

James Long said:


> Yes.
> "Markets and networks subject to availability, and may change."
> 
> JL


I personally got really excited when I saw 'Springfield, MO'.

Then I couldn't help but notice the words 'planned', 'subject to availability', 'may change'....

Of course, then I also remembered that we only have NBC and PBS that broadcast available HD programming currently.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Bill R said:


> To me, "HD Locals" should include a lot more than ABC, CBS, NBC, and Fox. In my market, there are four other stations that have HD programming (and that will be five other stations latter this year). PBS is doing quite a bit of GOOD programming in HD (unlike the "regular" networks who have quite a bit of crap in HD) and to have it NOT included is a real minus IMHO.


Its a start, let it happen. I completely agree about PBS though. I think that would be in the second round. D* is currently doing it the same way, just the 4 networks. Eventually I think you will see the PBS's added, and WB, UPN. But it will take bandwidth, and I dont think either DBS company has it yet....

Its really kind of ridiculous, all this "I want it all, I want it right now, and I want it for free"


----------



## elbyj (Jan 9, 2003)

Hopefully DISH will have better luck than Time Warner in getting our local FOX/WB channels to allow transmission of their pseudo HD signals on anything but OTA. Right now the Time Warner is unable to carry their pseudo HD signals throughout their San Antonio market because of the money issues.


----------



## flmilkfarmer (Nov 14, 2004)

Figures I get my locals out of the Tampa market.


----------



## Tower Guy (Jul 27, 2005)

elbyj said:


> Hopefully DISH will have better luck than Time Warner in getting our local FOX/WB channels to allow transmission of their pseudo HD signals on anything but OTA. Right now the Time Warner is unable to carry their pseudo HD signals throughout their San Antonio market because of the money issues.


That's usually because the cable companies refuse to pay even a penny.


----------

